# Looking for mods for Audiojunkies.com



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey Guys
Some of you may know this, some may not.
Last year I purchased Audiojunkies.com from Lukas.

I took the DIYHomeaudio.com forum and put it up on the www.audiojunkies.com website, and transfered all of the AJ users over to the new platform.

The forum has been pretty dead, and I really have not had to the time to do much with it.
Recently however there has been an influx of spammers.
If any of you home theater guys have some free time, and want to be a mod over at the AJ site, please say so in this thread.
Not much to do over there, but I would like to start getting things in order.

Thanks for your help!

ANT


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Ant, 

I'll help out.. Just let me know..


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Thunderplains said:


> Hey Ant,
> 
> I'll help out.. Just let me know..


Thank you for your interest.
Still looking for a couple more.

ANT


----------



## e30cabrio (Jun 25, 2007)

My job entails being internet, so I'd be happy to keep an eye on the forum. 

I know I am an unknown quantity here but I am very active on Acurazine & Acura World, same user name.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

ANT, be glad to help you out. I mainstay in Home and Commercial audio, so be happy to mod over there if you want. Just let me know. I would also like to see the theater site take off. Be good for the community.


----------



## animeGhost (Feb 26, 2009)

I can help. I've worked in home audio for over 10 years.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

???????


----------



## vmaxnc (Mar 22, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> Hey Guys
> Some of you may know this, some may not.
> Last year I purchased Audiojunkies.com from Lukas.
> 
> ...


Hello ANT,

I haven't been active in these forums, but have lurked many times, and am interested in being a mod. I was in the A/V industry for 25 years, both home and car, sales and installation. I've moved to a different industry, but still consult on residential A/V projects. I'm 43 and have some free time.

Let me know if you're interested in further discussion.

Thanks.
Norm Hansen


----------



## Joe Bonello (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm willing to help out if it's not too much work. What's involved?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your interest
I will be sending out PM's soon
ANT


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry i cant help wish i could


----------

